#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Свое понимание употребления пищи.

## Gheka

Как то раз я зашел в магазин купить колбасу... посмотрел на мясо и вдруг осознал, ведь я тоже из этого состаю,.. я ем мертвые организмы чтобы поддерживать свой. Вроде почитаешь, и кажется что это нормально, но тогда меня это как то удивило. До этого я это знал, но в магазине я это понял действительно. Растения, мясо, рыба... Убили их другие, но я питаюсь, значит я тоже принимаю в этом участие. А если подумать, то без еды долго не протянешь. Помогите, может я что то не так как надо понимаю...

----------


## Zom

Надо воспринимать пищу как топливо для жизни.

А колбаса сделана не только из мяса, а еще из всяких составных частей животных =))

----------


## Норбу

пища это средство поддержания своего драгоценного тела.... но переедание это средство издевательства над ним....

----------


## Юрий К.

Не делайте культа/антикульта из еды, тщательно пережевывайте пищу и получайте от этого удовольствие!  :Smilie:  Чтобы жить, нам приходится есть.

----------


## Дениска

надо есть чтобы жить а не жить чтобы есть. Сократ.

вегетарианство это такая система при которой есть мясо нельзя а быть из мяса можно.
но вообще это именно так и это правильно.

----------


## thorr

пища и ее употребление - это элемент большого узора. Если чел не видит этот узор в целом, значит он будет страдать от противоречий и внутренних конфликтов. 
Посмотрите на вопрос шире. Не рассматривайте процесс, ограниченный лишь вашим телом. Пища берется из разных элементов, протекает через это тело, расщепляется на грубую энергию и непереваренные остатки, которые текут дальше и впадают в тела других существ, дают им энергию, распадаются, соединяются в причудливые комбинации под действием света, воды, гравитации, разных сил в природе. Вселенский танец форм, вот что это. А вы говорите, употребление пищи :Smilie: 
Все равно что жалеть все упавшие капельки в водопаде.
Другой вопрос, что чревоугодие и нездоровый интерес к еде, а также прсто нездоровая еда (которая делает человека больным, тупым, сонным, тяжелым) - не способствуют такому широкому вИдению.

----------


## Gheka

Живые организмы повсюду. Осознание. Мир вам и счастья!  :Smilie:

----------


## Alex-M

> ...понимание...


"Грандиозные вещи делаются грандиозными средствами, одна природа делает великое даром."

----------


## JuniorUK

> "Грандиозные вещи делаются грандиозными средствами, одна природа делает великое даром."


 :Big Grin: 




> пища и ее употребление - это элемент большого узора. Если чел не видит этот узор в целом, значит он будет страдать от противоречий и внутренних конфликтов.

----------


## Alex-M

> 


 :Big Grin:  в точку! Пей пиво! Ешь мясо!

----------


## Kamla

> Как то раз я зашел в магазин купить колбасу... посмотрел на мясо и вдруг осознал, ведь я тоже из этого состаю,.. я ем мертвые организмы чтобы поддерживать свой. Вроде почитаешь, и кажется что это нормально, но тогда меня это как то удивило. До этого я это знал, но в магазине я это понял действительно. Растения, мясо, рыба... Убили их другие, но я питаюсь, значит я тоже принимаю в этом участие. А если подумать, то без еды долго не протянешь. Помогите, может я что то не так как надо понимаю...



Все ты правильно видешь. Только что толку-то? Я вот не могу не только есть, но и дышать мне жаль, ведь уничтожаются кучи бактерий. А просто ходить по траве вам нормально? КОроче, имхо, нормальное сострадание к живым существам.

----------


## TAndra

К нам приходят проблески осознания единства всего по-разному. Кажется, одно из самых естественных впечатлений такого рода  - понимание "общности" живого физического тела планеты. Все существа живут за счет друг друга, но и друг для друга. Улыбнитесь симпатичным бычкам, пусть они порадуются своей короткой жизни. Скоро их мясо будет источником жизненно важных аминокислот для человека. Спасибо им! Однажды наше человеческое тело станет источником питания для  прелестных цветов, которыми будут наслаждаться другие. Спасибо нам!

Как в песне:
Стану я, земля, когда уйду,
твоей листвой, твоей травой...

----------


## RipVanWinkle

.....Это как капелька дождя на листе. Солнышко пригрело. Капелька испаряется, пока не исчезнет. А завтра снова пройдет дождь.... :Wink:

----------


## Ho Shim

Что бы жить, в любом случае придется есть. Вопрос лишь в том, для чего вы живете? Для чего вы едите? В чем ваше намерение, когда вы едите?




> *Об обете "Я буду воздерживаться от отнятия жизни"*
> ...Каждому приходиться решать самому, что имеет смысл - а не что является удобным. Просто для того, чтобы жить, чтобы продолжать жить в теле, приходиться отнимать жизнь. Такова природа жизни - она требует другой жизни для того, чтобы поддерживать себя. Поэтому вам нужно решить самому, как далеко вы готовы пойти. Я вегетарианец - кроме тех случаев, когда я посещаю своих родителей или когда какое-нибудь совместное действие требует иного поведения. Главный принцип для меня - удерживаться как можно ниже на пищевой цепочке, потому что чем ниже вы находитесь, тем меньше жизней вам приходится отнимать, чтобы поддержать свою собственную. Кроме того, при этом вы потребляете меньше ресурсов и оставляете больше для других. Это мое заключение. Все мы должны смотреть на результаты наших действий и принимать собственные решения.
> 
> Принять пять обетов: что это значит?

----------


## Neroli

> потому что чем ниже вы находитесь, тем меньше жизней вам приходится отнимать, чтобы поддержать свою собственную


Количество отнятых жизней как аргумент меня всегда смущало. Я не думаю, что если мы не кладем тело кого-то в свой желудок, то мы не имеем к его гибели никакого отношения. Одна корова против стаи убитых за мешок картошки колорадских жуков. Говорят, что и те и другие были нашими матерями! 
Это не значит, что надо кидаться есть коров и отказываться от картошки. 
Просто нужно осознать ситуацию в которой мы находимся. Наша потребность в пище(любой) - увы, это чьи-то страдания.


зы: моё понимание употребления пищи сводится к тому, что лучшее её вообще не употреблять.  :Smilie:

----------


## Alex-M

> ...стаи ... колорадских жуков ... были нашими матерями...


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Вот именно: "были". Ну а "сейчас"-то какой смысл "так" к ним относиться? 
 :Big Grin:  Убил жука? Съешь его! Нече добру пропадать!

----------


## Alex

"Раз ты убил мою дочь, так теперь ешь ее! Что ж она, будет валяться на дороге?"
(Из бушменских сказок. Книга была бумажная, ее у меня давно зачитали).

----------


## Alex-M

> "Раз ты убил мою дочь, так теперь ешь ее! Что ж она, будет валяться на дороге?"
> (Из бушменских сказок. ...).


 :Big Grin:  да, у них стоит поучиться! умели ценить жизнь!

----------


## Neroli

> Убил жука? Съешь его! Нече добру пропадать!


А вот...
Если бы человек был обязан съесть всё, что убил и убить саморучно перед тем как съесть, люди были бы осознанее (чтобы ненароком не зашибить какого-нить паучка) и к тому же всё больше вегетарианцами.  
Хм...

----------


## Ho Shim

> Количество отнятых жизней как аргумент меня всегда смущало. Я не думаю, что если мы не кладем тело кого-то в свой желудок, то мы не имеем к его гибели никакого отношения. Одна корова против стаи убитых за мешок картошки колорадских жуков. Говорят, что и те и другие были нашими матерями! 
> Это не значит, что надо кидаться есть коров и отказываться от картошки. 
> Просто нужно осознать ситуацию в которой мы находимся. Наша потребность в пище(любой) - увы, это чьи-то страдания.


Ну, для меня в этом тексте ключевой фразой является "Все мы должны смотреть на результаты наших действий и принимать собственные решения." В том же тексте есть история про человека, который _"решил, что не будет ездить на (автомобиле) до конца войны (в Персидском заливе), потому что, как он сказал, "топливом для этой машины является кровь" Это было его решением. Он чувствовал, что множество людей умрет за то, чтобы он мог пользоваться дешевым бензином"_  А если представить, что творится ради пластмассы, резины и бумаги, то воображение может и до самоубийства довести. Последнее, опять же, тоже не вери гуд  :Wink: 




> зы: моё понимание употребления пищи сводится к тому, что лучшее её вообще не употреблять.


Будда в конце концов отказался от аскезы и пододвинул к себе тарелку с едой.

----------


## Alex-M

> А вот...
> *Если бы человек был обязан съесть всё, что убил и убить саморучно перед тем как съесть*, люди были бы осознанее (чтобы ненароком не зашибить какого-нить паучка) и к тому же всё больше вегетарианцами.  
> Хм...


 :Big Grin:  Потрясающе. Вы этого хотите?  :Big Grin:  Ну и прожекты у Вас!

----------


## Neroli

*Pestroy*, мне вообщем-то возразить нечего, кроме одного момента:




> А если представить, что творится ради пластмассы, резины и бумаги, то воображение может и до самоубийства довести. Последнее, опять же, тоже не вери гуд


Когда не прячешься в неведении о происходящем, а осознаешь и принимаешь ситуацию и ответственность за происходящее, то там не до самоубийства, там другое... там практиковать хочется.  :Smilie:

----------


## Alex-M

> ...Когда не прячешься в неведении о происходящем, а осознаешь и *принимаешь* ситуацию и *ответственность за происходящее*...


Всё вроде логично, но вот "ответственность" в этом контексте откуда взялась? Не мы ж придумали суть природы, как мы можем за это "отвечать"?

----------


## Neroli

> Всё вроде логично, но вот "ответственность" в этом контексте откуда взялась? Не мы ж придумали суть природы, как мы можем за это "отвечать"?


Сансара (она же суть природы) создана кармой (поступками) ЖС. И моими тоже. Вот отсюда моя ответственность.
Я так думаю.

----------


## Alex-M

> Сансара (она же суть природы) создана кармой (поступками) ЖС. И моими тоже. Вот отсюда моя ответственность.
> Я так думаю.


да, да, метко. По Вашему, суть природы создана только лишь поступками живых существ? То есть суть природы полностью определяется поступками?

----------


## Kamla

> Улыбнитесь симпатичным бычкам, пусть они порадуются своей короткой жизни. Скоро их мясо будет источником жизненно важных аминокислот для человека. Спасибо им! 
> ...



Когда я читаю это, у меня на глазах слезы. ТАндра, вы когда-нибудь убивали бычков будучи человеком?

----------


## Neroli

> да, да, метко. По Вашему, суть природы создана только лишь поступками живых существ? То есть суть природы полностью определяется поступками?


Я читала, что по окончании кальпы вселенная исчезнет (вместе с сутью природы, между прочим), и заново появится только благодаря оставшейся коллективной карме (ну как-то так). 
Проще говоря: Нет кармы - нет природы. И усё!

----------


## Alex-M

> Когда я читаю это, у меня на глазах слезы. ТАндра, вы когда-нибудь убивали бычков будучи человеком?


ну, стоит ли, право? бычка убили - котлетки сделали - детишкам радость: им вкусно - родителям спокойно: детишки растут - природа мудра...

----------


## Alex-M

> Я читала, что по окончании кальпы вселенная исчезнет (вместе с сутью природы, между прочим), и заново появится только благодаря оставшейся коллективной карме (ну как-то так). 
> Проще говоря: Нет кармы - нет природы.


ну и хорошо, что появится заново.  :Big Grin:  Но не без "котлет" же?




> И усё!


 :EEK!:  Вы шутите?  :Big Grin:  "усё!" - это очень мало. Этим не отделаться.

----------


## Kamla

> ну, стоит ли, право? бычка убили - котлетки сделали - детишкам радость: им вкусно - родителям спокойно: детишки растут - природа мудра...


природа убивать?
 :Cool:

----------


## Гойко

Мы ведь когда кушаем не только обеспечиваем жизнедеятельность организма как телесной оболочки, но и снабжаем многочисленные организмы которые живут в нас - там бактерии всякие, те же глисты, уж извините  :Smilie:   а им тоже кушать хочется... может стая колорадских жуков и не в обиде вовсе  :Big Grin:

----------

